# Canon announces the IVY CLIQ+2 & CLIQ 2 instant camera printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, September 16, 2020 – How long is an instant? It could be long enough to snap the camera shutter at the right moment, but short enough to instantly print a photo from your compatible smartphone and share it with friends. In the essence of capturing, printing, and sticking your photos, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the next generation of IVY products: The IVY CLIQ+2 Instant Camera Printer + App and IVY CLIQ2 Instant Camera Printer. Designed with fun at their core and an all-in-one package, the new IVY CLIQ2 instant camera printers boast new features and print color quality improvements.
> 
> “This next phase in the IVY product line is a direct result of what the end-user is passionate about when it comes to instant camera printers. Expressing individual style, instant access to printing and the option to stick photos are what make the new IVY products exciting for Gen-Z and Millennial...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Sep 16, 2020)

Does that mean they sold enough to warrant making a second version?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2020)

I find it interesting that so many people dump on the M series, hate it and wish Canon would cancel it...yet no one here treats this (or point-and-shoots) with such contempt. I have to conclude that many of the M haters feel threatened by it somehow.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 16, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I find it interesting that so many people dump on the M series, hate it and wish Canon would cancel it...yet no one here treats this (or point-and-shoots) with such contempt. I have to conclude that many of the M haters feel threatened by it somehow.


I really like the M series and have since the original M through to the M5, I also use the portable printers but am still rocking the CP910.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 16, 2020)

My daughter loves to use her little Polaroid thing....and so do a lot of other grade schoolers/tweens. There's a market for this for sure. 

As to the M series. I finally saw one in real life, and instantly fell in love. I now have an M50. Its so small, light, portable...its great. We have it around the house and are capturing images with it instead of cell phones. The wifi transfer is awesome (my other is a 5DIII, which i wish had this!). It'll end up going lots of places that the 5D wouldn't just based on size and weight. With the kit lens, maybe the EF=m 11-22, and an EF-M 30mm 1.4 it'll be a complete system for walk around use. And I can use it with all my EF glass. It won't replace my full sized cameras which I will continue to use for more 'serous' work and the ergonomics, but it has made 'real' photography a possibility in more situations for me. 

Of course about 2 days after I bought it, the rumors came out that the R series is going to overtake this with similar sized FF options, but I bet I won't be able to get it for the M series price! I highly recommend everyone tries an M series out!

-Brian


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I really like the M series and have since the original M through to the M5, I also use the portable printers but am still rocking the CP910.



[Edit: Joules is right, I shouldn't have said this here.]

Similar for me; in fact until I got the R5 I had never owned full frame at all, though I often adapt an EF lens onto my M cameras. I'm going to come out of 2020 with three camera bags: The R bag, the M bag, and a bag full of EF lenses (Which probably won't include the 100-400 because it's bigger than the others put togoether, so I bring it in its case). And take either two or three of the bags with me.


----------



## Joules (Sep 16, 2020)

I find it funny that this product is so far detached from the typical forum participant that the conversation immediately shifts to another camera series by Canon 

One the one hand, having a digital sensor and printer seems more adequate for capturing images in these days to me. On the other hand, I somehow feel like this doesn't really offer the same kind of 'special' that a genuine Polaroid type camera offers. I know a few people who use these, but nobody who has one of the digital variety Canon is introducing here.

But it is Canon. So it will probably sell way better than anybody on the internet expects. Ahem, sorry, *******, I meant to say of course


----------



## Joules (Sep 16, 2020)

SteveC said:


> [Edit: Joules is right, I shouldn't have said this here.]
> 
> Similar for me; in fact until I got the R5 I had never owned full frame at all, though I often adapt an EF lens onto my M cameras. I'm going to come out of 2020 with three camera bags: The R bag, the M bag, and a bag full of EF lenses (Which probably won't include the 100-400 because it's bigger than the others put togoether, so I bring it in its case). And take either two or three of the bags with me.


I wasn't critizing your remark at all. Just found it entertaining 

There's really only so much that can be said about a product such as this. And there are people better suited to say what can be said than the folks hanging out on this forum. This is a thread about and actual product Canon HAS launched. Yet the response seems to be fairly moderate. And then theres a thread about two crazy telephoto lenses that have a CR1 rating and will be too expensive for even many here when and if they launch. Yet the participation on that thread is a stark contrast to this.

We've had far worse derails on numerous forum threads here in the past  

Something I could see going for this kind of instant photography is that you may be able to print the same picture multiple times. For the Polaroid derivatives I have witnessed people taking a picture of themselves and a friend or two, and those friends then taking a picture of the picture with their smartphone, so they can have it. Just printing mutliple copies or sending the results as digital directly seems far more straight forward to me. But then again, if you are satisfied with this degree of ergonomics and image quality, is a it really a noteworthy improvement over a modern smartphone? I guess at these prices it simply doesn't have to be. The pure gimmick of taking a picture in an unusual way may be worth the cost.

I don't really care enough to look into it deeper. But can you use these types of cameras as purely digital cameras? Probably, right? Or do you need to print a shot for each shutter actuation like with a Polaroid type?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2020)

Joules said:


> I don't really care enough to look into it deeper. But can you use these types of cameras as purely digital cameras? Probably, right? Or do you need to print a shot for each shutter actuation like with a Polaroid type?



That's a good question! If it's designed to simply print what it took, without saving a copy, then you could neither print multiples NOR have something to save. It would literally be a polaroid imitation. But if it's digital at all, it has to store the image somewhere (even if in an internal buffer) long enough to print it, and in THAT case it should be a simple matter to not wipe that buffer right after printing and then one could to tell it "give me another copy," at least until one takes the next picture.

[later]

I did some research, it holds 10 pieces of paper, and the paper comes with a peel off backing, so you've basically printed a sticker.

There are allusions in the FAQ to cards, and the like, as well as being able to link to your phone (for some models) so I think the camera does save things to a card. I still don't know whether you can have the camera print a second sticker right at the time you take the snapshot.

Oh, and it somehow manages to print without using any ink at all, which is probably a special property of the paper. (Only their paper will work at all.)


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2020)

SteveC said:


> There are allusions in the FAQ to cards, and the like, as well as being able to link to your phone (for some models) so I think the camera does save things to a card. I still don't know whether you can have the camera print a second sticker right at the time you take the snapshot.
> 
> Oh, and it somehow manages to print without using any ink at all, which is probably a special property of the paper. (Only their paper will work at all.)



I have the early version of this camera, it is fun when visiting family. The camera holds a microSD card so you can save images. And I just realized I've never tried that.

When you take a shot, the printer starts printing. There doesn't seem to be a way to shut that off. There is a dedicated button to print another copy and it seems you can continue to do so until the paper runs out.

The paper is thermal in nature so no ink but little IR leds activate the color layers by applying heat.

Image quality is about what the old school Polaroids gave but on a 2"x 3" sticker. they run about 50 cents a shot. Any paper labeled ZINK will work. It seems only one size is available. Classic Polaroid 600 was 3.125 inch square. 

Oh, and you can print images off you cellphone if you link them with bluetooth. No live preview function on the phone though.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 17, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I have the early version of this camera, it is fun when visiting family. The camera holds a microSD card so you can save images. And I just realized I've never tried that.
> 
> When you take a shot, the printer starts printing. There doesn't seem to be a way to shut that off. There is a dedicated button to print another copy and it seems you can continue to do so until the paper runs out.
> 
> ...



That sounds about what I'd like that sort of thing to do. And it has the advantage of you not having to email a photo later (after huge cropping!). Yes, I can see some utility and a market...but not enough for me to actually buy one. (A hundred bucks sounds like an appropriate price point too.)


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 17, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I have the early version of this camera, it is fun when visiting family. The camera holds a microSD card so you can save images. And I just realized I've never tried that.
> 
> When you take a shot, the printer starts printing. There doesn't seem to be a way to shut that off. There is a dedicated button to print another copy and it seems you can continue to do so until the paper runs out.
> 
> ...



I thought it was a good way to start with photography for my then 3 year old, but the Kodak variant I bought has a useless OVF, so my daughter keeps being frustrated by having only half things in the print. This cliq2+ with a phone-as-remote-EVF seems a lot better thought out, I might get that one to use the remaining packs of ZINK, since as you say, it's €0.50 per print.


----------



## -pekr- (Sep 17, 2020)

There is definitely a market for such a thing. Just the competition is kind of strong - Fuji Instax. Got married on friday and my friends brought an Instax, so that we can have some album ready right after the wedding. It does not replace a wedding photographer, it is a supplementary thing, the same as various photobooths, etc.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> This cliq2+ with a phone-as-remote-EVF seems a lot better thought out, I might get that one to use the remaining packs of ZINK, since as you say, it's €0.50 per print.



You CANNOT use Phone-as-evf on the gen 1 units. That's is my only complaint. It doesn't look like the gen 2 units can either being as they appear to be about $30 cheaper than the gen 1s.

However the cliq+ has frame marks in the viewfinder. Some for distant shots and a modifier for close ups.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 18, 2020)

Seeker said:


> You CANNOT use Phone-as-evf on the gen 1 units. That's is my only complaint. It doesn't look like the gen 2 units can either being as they appear to be about $30 cheaper than the gen 1s.
> 
> However the cliq+ has frame marks in the viewfinder. Some for distant shots and a modifier for close ups.



The Canon press release says_ Snap-happys also have the option to print from an SD card and the now available Live View allows users to check the image before clicking_ for the cliq+2+_._ I took that as phone-as-EVF, but it could also be 'check-before-print'


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The Canon press release says_ Snap-happys also have the option to print from an SD card and the now available Live View allows users to check the image before clicking_ for the cliq+2+_._ I took that as phone-as-EVF, but it could also be 'check-before-print'


That would be an upgrade from the gen2 units. It is only available on the cliq2+ types, the cliq2's don't have it. They also added a "vivid" print mode. I


----------

